# Any Idea or suggestion?



## rlqpain (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi

Wondering if any of you have this similar sx

in 2006 I experienced my first sharp RLQ pain with a negative Abdpelvic CAT scan and negative upper and lower scope

On and off attack and flare up since then but now pain is more often and been going on for 6 months.

example of new sx

RLQ pain that shifts with position such as supine or standing or sleeping in prone position, numbness of right leg sometime arm

Nausea, gaseous sensation, stool not as firm and bulk. (Rare diarrhea or constipation) Itching rash of the back.

have appetite but afraid to eat BUT when eat, my stomach bloated and feel a little relieved

can not seem to gain weight

in a irritated mood most of the time because of the pain that is dull alternating with sharp pain that shifts to bladder area depending on position of body

my weight has been stable

able to fall asleep but wake up in 4 hrs not from pain, but as I stay awake pain shows it self.

Work up: 2 upper and lower endoscopy which are negative and capsule endoscopy shows small ulcer

blood work labs food allergies, CEA, PSA, stool studies, ciliac , sed rate white count, liver, lipase, amylase, LFT: all negative

over five CAT scans of the abd and pelvic with and without contrast negative---> doc thought its appendicitis but ruled out

Barium study: negative, gallbladder study: negative too

took Cipro, Flagyl, Bactrim, intestinal PRO (parasitic herb) : no help, Mylanta, Nexium: no help either

Switch to vegan life style, kept diary of food etc---> still the same symptoms.

Right now I am considering of having one more CAT scan (last one was a year ago along with scope in 2017) and try Abendazole for possible worm infestation and may be try Levaquin.

Any suggestion or any on with similar sx and how do you cope with it?

I once read an exact same symptom for an individual in Yahoo post: I wrote back but never got a reply, its either this person is alive or dead not sure.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post and suggestion in advance.


----------

